

Amplifeeder: FriendFeed's Much Hotter Sister - TomOfTTB
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amplifeeder_friendfeeds_much_prettier_sister.php

======
TomOfTTB
While I find the application interesting what is even more interesting to me
is seeing another application trying the Wordpress model (a.k.a. release a
free open source version that can be installed on a server while also offering
a hosted version). It's not a model that's gotten a lot of testing so I'm
curious to see how this app does.

